# CYCLONE COASTER 21st Annual free SWAPMEET & Sunday Ride - Nov 4th 2018 - 7am - 10am @ the PIKE Restaurant & Bar



## cyclonecoaster.com (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2018)

See you there...


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 11, 2018)

I haven't been down for one of these in years. Maybe it's finally time again.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 11, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> I haven't been down for one of these in years. Maybe it's finally time again.



First round is on me.


----------



## slick (Oct 11, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> I haven't been down for one of these in years. Maybe it's finally time again.



Second round is on me. Come on down bud. You will have a blast. Trust me.


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 11, 2018)

Should be able to make it.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2018)

I love this gathering of bike folk; look forward to "Both" of these all year long.
The end of Daylight Savings, so you get an extra hour of driving time; or drinking time for some.


----------



## slick (Oct 24, 2018)

Who's getting excited for the swap? This guy right here. I love my breakfast burrito, coffee, chased by a beer or two, rare bike parts in one hand, empty wallet in rear pants pocket.... and then.... THE RIDE!  Oh and then delicious lunch and another beer to wash it down. And the opportunity to see my southern California bike family tops it all off like icing on a cake. Maybe even the sprinkles on a cupcake? The jelly to my peanut butter, the syrup to my pancakes, the cream to my coffee, the... well, you get the point. Lol

Oh and I'll be in town Saturday also, so pedaling the beach will be in order Saturday as well. A few of us will be getting together for a pre-sunday ride. So once again... WHO'S EXCITED?? Me!!


----------



## island schwinn (Oct 24, 2018)

I'll have a few bikes for sale with free delivery to the swap.will post them soon.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 25, 2018)

slick said:


> the opportunity to see my southern California bike family tops it all off like icing on a cake.



Big time buddy; super excited for this.
I would like to join the Saturday ride along Newport and Huntington Beaches; LMK


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 1, 2018)

Getting ready for the swap meet
November the 4th Long Beach 
















James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## JAF/CO (Nov 1, 2018)

The Early Bird Gets The Worm !!
Maybe I should say GOOD stuff !!


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 1, 2018)

Have to pass due to issues.have fun folks.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 2, 2018)

*Last night I printed up some shirts I’ve been thinking of doing for a while ... FOR THE 1st TIME EVER ... the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet t-shirts  ..... i will have them available at the Swapmeet on Sunday .. I really like they way they tuned out *

*100% Cotton preshrunk Gildan shirts  in Ice Grey  - 8 COLOR silkscreen printed 
Small logo front left chest with the infamous large CYCLONE COASTER  swapmeet poster printed on the backside 
I made sure that the ink is NOT thick - soft & pleasant to wear 
Available sizes are Med - 3X *

*Limited quantities... I can also ship up to 3 shirts in a USPS $7.25 flat rate box *

*Ridden not Hidden - Frank*


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 2, 2018)

Dixon bars & Dixon Jr's ?
Nice, Jim!
Where else are going to get a 37 Roadmaster Supreme starter kit at 6:00am?
It's looking good so far.
Nice shirts Frank.
Put me down for one.


----------



## Jrodarod (Nov 2, 2018)

Wanted: I need a pair of original AS bolts for springer forks. Can pickup at swap..


----------



## keith kodish (Nov 3, 2018)

Will be bringing out some Shelby,and Schwinn stuff,probably a 20" tall frame 1937 Schwinn motorbike project in blue,too. Left Coast Cycles will be there.[emoji16]



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 3, 2018)

Anybody got a cheap pair of 28” clincher wheels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2018)

eddie_bravo said:


> Anybody got a cheap pair of 28” clincher wheels?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slick (Nov 3, 2018)

Pre ride today on the beach was much needed. See you boys in the morning.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 4, 2018)

where the action snaps yo


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 4, 2018)

Only pic I took


----------



## Dope54 (Nov 4, 2018)

Took a few


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2018)

Here's a few from my perspective.


Such a cool headbadge.



I love this guys marketing technique.
That little bike was so cute, I wanted to buy every tire he had.


The hot corner back there.



39 Zep was in the house!



Fun is what it's all about.



Another look at this gorgeous bike.
Shh! we won't mention that the Wards Riversides couldn't hold the air.



The special swap/ride shirts came in just about every color.
This one was hard to miss.



Schwinn to win!
A good time was had by all.
I'm already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## 39zep (Nov 4, 2018)

Wanted to say thank you to FordMike. My 39 zep was a brand new build. My rear tire spun damaging the valve stem and causing a flat. Mike stayed with my wife and kept the bike positioned so the sidewall of the tire wasn’t damaged while I did the ride of shame on her bike to get my truck. 
Thank you Mike!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2018)

Here’s a few additional photos from this morning - it was a great day buying, selling and socializing with a graat group of people. A BIG thanks to @cyclonecoaster.com for making these swaps
happen - free of charge to boot.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2018)

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2018)

And some more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2018)

A few more


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 4, 2018)

Last few


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Nov 5, 2018)

*WHAT A DAY !!!!!   A huge thanks goes out to Chris Reece - Owner of the PIKE Restaurant & Bar who has been there for our swapmeets since day 1 - The killer breakfast burrito's always hit the spot here @ the PIKE *

_*Daylight savings this morning didn't phase anyone I spoke with - Great weather started off a with some coastal fog that burned off pretty quick & made for a nice upper 70's day - Many great items bought - brought & sold once again - Marty had treasures that sold in seconds as usual - & probably listed on ebay minutes later - many other great items - bikes & smalls were all over the place to be had - John's US Royals - Jim's treasures for up north - and our solid local crowd bringing in some great stuff - *_

_*I was able to unveil a shirt I've been thinking of doing for a while - ended up being a 8 color silkscreen job with a small front left chest logo & the back was the swapmeet poster logo - WOW what a day printing them on Thursday too - the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* / *__*PIKE swapmeet shirts *__*were a big hit -  I also had the classic *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* standard shirts - hats - license plates - stickers - patches & more *_

_*Thanks guys for making this great - The *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*Swapmeet was followed by our *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* Sunday ride that started @ *__*Portfolio Coffeehouse*__* 1/2 hour later @ 11am - Bernard headed the group down & around to the beach path - Belmont Brewery stop & onward to the lighthouse & back - Fordmike had mentioned next month's theme " the COLSON COLLABORATION " - We didn't end up having park announcements - so we will post it here on the Cabe & FACEBOOK as well as the *__*CYCLONE COASTER*__* website *_

_*See  everyone @ next months *__*CYCLONE COASTER*_ _*Sunday ride on  December 2nd 2018 - NEXT *__*CYCLONE COASTER *__*SWAPMEET will be in 6 month's May 5th 2019 *_

*Ridden not Hidden - Frank *


----------

